# Marriage Counselling in Tokyo



## flyingkiwi69

Can anyone please advise of a GOOD English speaking marriage counselor or couples retreat around the Tokyo area.

We are a foreign couple living here with 2 kids and my wife wants to seperate and is refusing to discuss things or even consider working towards a solution. Our relationship has been rocky at times mainly due to financial pressures which we are finally getting close to having sorted but there have never been other problems like abuse or infidelity. I am at my wits end, I have loved this woman for 17 odd years and don't want to destroy my kids futures or to loose the woman I love, as any change in our situation would mean we need to return home as she is the one with the job and visa here and her job would make it impossible to provide the type of care that our kids require.

We have had so many happy times together and have spent the last 2 years on the adventure of a lifetime with our kids.

I know my wife holds some grudges against me due to our financial predicament, where we got caught out by the GFC, but I have always put her first and find it extremely frustrating to be told by her that she has decided she no longer wants to be married and that there are no options she will consider to save it. We have no family nearby and her main confidant is a single mother who takes her out clubbing till all hours of the night on a regular basis. I don't think there is anyone else involved but I am sure she is looking.

I just want to be able to sit down and talk things through with her in a rational manner without her putting up all the barriers and maybe see if there is a glimmer of hope to move forward. We are not that financially flush yet so a low cost option would be good,although I guess when it comes to this sort of thing you get what you pay for.

I am desperate to seek a solution, as I cannot contemplate life without our great family atmosphere or to continue to enable our children to experience this amazing culture.


----------

